# Membership renewal



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I thought I was supposed to get an email reminder of my membership renewal but I don't seem to have got one.

I've just renewed my membership, which apparently expired on the 18th July and the TTOC Shop site says duplicate next to my membership number. What does this mean?

I'd really like the TTOC logo under my sig but I suppose I won't get it until you get my money will I?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Steve - you have email ;-)


----------

